# your favorite books about animals?



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what are your favorite books about animals?

I am almost done with _Animals in Translation_, but I used to adore Gerald Durrell's books. they were such a delight for me.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, this is a good topic for me. Books and animals = my two greatest loves.

My big favorites were always horse books, since horses were my first animal love. The Thoroughbred series, Phantom Stallion series, and Misty of Chincoteague are a few of the big ones. Plenty of other horse books I loved, but that's a long list! I also love Julie of the Wolves and its sequels. And then I credit Frightful's Mountain (a sequel to My Side of the Mountain) with starting my love of raptors.

For nonfiction animal books, I like anything on horses or training them, and I remember reading James Herriot's books as well.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Journey of the Pink Dolphins: An Amazon Quest by Sy Montgomery was a good read.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My favorite non-fictional is LG's book  
http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/

My favorite fictional book is charlottes web and anything with the Berenstain Bears :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Julie of the Wolves is an amazing book.

I'm actually not much of a animal-book type reader, but I remember I used to love animal encyclopedias when I was little :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

One of my fav's that is somewhat dog related is "The Art of Racing in the Rain."


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

I recently read Life of Pi, which is very much animal-related.

another off topic: I'm not getting half of the responses from the threads that I'm supposed to be getting responses from. is this some technical issue?


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> One of my fav's that is somewhat dog related is "The Art of Racing in the Rain."


That was a great read


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

LarryT said:


> My favorite fictional book is charlottes web and anything with the Berenstain Bears :lol:


I didn't even think to include the Berenstein Bears! :lol: I think we still own every single soft cover and hard cover book they had out, and a good bunch of the chapter books.

Speaking of kids books...I'm also a fan of Clifford, Arthur, and Franklin. Sometimes I wonder if my brain ever made it past 6 years old. :lol:



fracturedcircle said:


> I recently read Life of Pi, which is very much animal-related.


Another good book! I read that for a class in high school. The tiger was the part that got me, hehe.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite fictional book is charlottes web and anything with the Berenstain Bears :lol:
> ...


kids' books were the best. I'm from Russia, so there we had a different set of children's 'must-reads.'

I'm reading Herriot just now. good stuff.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Childrens books with animal characters are favorites for me.

I think we have http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Hedgeho...r_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277242465&sr=1-12 (<-- The Happy Hedgehog) as well as another book self-published by the author and sold on e-bay, about a hedgie named Reggie.

Very cute books, also enjoy reading about kitty cats!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I loved the Little Critter books growing up. Also read James Harriot. Right now my favourite is The Gruffalo. I'm attempting to memorize it so I can randomly recited to the kids I look after. 
http://www.gruffalo.com/ (warning the website has a soundbite it's quite loud).


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I like Kelley Armstrong's werewolf series, technically they don't exist but if they did it would be an animal lol


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I like all books, and read like crazy, mostly fiction, history, auto/biographies, and magazines, but one of my all-time favorite animal books is: Rascal by Sterling North. Really awesome book about a boy and his raccoon in WWI. (History......lol)


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Trying to pick out my favorite animal book is impossible- I have loved both reading and animals all my life. Some of my favorites, however, are "The Hedgehog's Dilemma" by Hugh Warwick, Beatrice Potter's tales, "The Yearling" by Marjorie Kinnen Rawlings, "Where the Red Fern Grows" (which ALWAYS makes me cry) by Wilson Rawls, and two books which I have read over and over again are "Life of Pi" by Yann Martel, and "Watership Down" by Richard Adams. These last two have helped me understand animals much more than any other show, book, film, or class. They explore the mindset of animals, and in the case of Life Of Pi, how humans and animals interact.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Trying to pick out my favorite animal book is impossible- I have loved both reading and animals all my life. Some of my favorites, however, are "The Hedgehog's Dilemma" by Hugh Warwick, Beatrice Potter's tales, "The Yearling" by Marjorie Kinnen Rawlings, "Where the Red Fern Grows" (which ALWAYS makes me cry) by Wilson Rawls, and two books which I have read over and over again are "Life of Pi" by Yann Martel, and "Watership Down" by Richard Adams. These last two have helped me understand animals much more than any other show, book, film, or class. They explore the mindset of animals, and in the case of Life Of Pi, how humans and animals interact.


glad i started this thread--my "to read" list has been growing. 

i won't lie though, "the hedgehog's dilemma" didn't win me over. maybe i should've read it more carefully, but something just kept irking me about it.

i'd say that "animals in translation" is the only book that helped me understand animals more than anything else.


----------

